# Buying DTiVo's with 6.2



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

Is anybody in the business of selling DTiVo's that come preloaded with 6.2? I'm moving to a new house and rather than run additional lines (for second tuner) to numerous outlets around the house, I was thinking of buying some of the Series 2's that are floating around and get them upgraded.

I don't have time to learn how to upgrade, so I'm willing to pay $$ to someone to either upgrade them for me or buy boxes that are already upgraded.

I know - lazy. But with all I'm dealing with right now, it's the right answer.

Thoughts?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Buy one with 3 on it and let it call in and upgrade to 6.2 by itself.?


----------



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

Sorry for the confusion - I'm looking for buy DTivo's preloaded with HMO. Does anybody sell such items? I'm looking for 3-4 of these machines.

Also, has anyone installed HMO on the HR10-250 yet?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You won't find anybody selling pre-hacked DTiVos with HMO because the software tools needed to do the hack come with a EULA stating that you can't use the tools for commercial gain.


----------



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

What about some hack doing it on the side?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You can't hack a HDTivo to have HMO or MRV. The functions have to be embedded in the software before you can enable them. We can do this with the DTivos since they use basically the same software as the standalone models but the functions are't enabled out of the box. They can be turned on by patching the tivoapp file, among other things.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

SmackDaddy said:


> What about some hack doing it on the side?


Most of the people sellining those pre-hacked DVRs, drives, and whatever, are selling them on the side, and that action os whait is against the licenses for much of the software.


----------

